# feeder



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello fellow fanciers! I'm looking for a design or a plan for a feeder to be built outside the loft but attached on the outside wall so that when I am away, I can just have somebody feed the birds without having to enter inside. I hope you can help me with this and I would be very grateful...thanks and God bless!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what do you mean? a feeder you can fill from outside the loft but it is still inside? or just an outdoor feeder? how would the loft protect your birds if they are left out the whole time? confused.


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> what do you mean? a feeder you can fill from outside the loft but it is still inside? or just an outdoor feeder? how would the loft protect your birds if they are left out the whole time? confused.


 I already mentioned that it should be attached from the outside wall of the loft and I did not say "outside the loft but still inside" as you have interpreted...that's why you are confused and I don't need an outdoor feeder.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Will you need something for water too?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

These might give you some ideas. 

http://www.ripp300dlracingpigeons.com/#!additional-loft-construction/c6ij

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/i-call-it-the-flip-feeder-44295.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=917&pictureid=11174


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you good with wood working. I bet you could make a hopper type feeder with it put partially in side the loft and part outside with a hinge on the outside to access putting the food in and the feed tray on the inside for the birds. Kind of like this one only with a hinge on the back end.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

What about water? There are automatic ones that are on most pigeon supply places


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

talpog said:


> I already mentioned that it should be attached from the outside wall of the loft and I did not say "outside the loft but still inside" as you have interpreted...that's why you are confused and I don't need an outdoor feeder.


ok thanks, perhaps Im confused that it is less trouble to go in and just feed them it only takes a minute rather than make a project of this sort for a short time period. but good luck with the project. there are some good ideas out there.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

How many birds and how long you gonna be away?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Build a small 16" x 16" door on the side of the loft have it flip up so it falls shut that way it can't be left open. Then fill the waterers and feeders through that door. I do that in my old loft and it works great.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> ok thanks, perhaps Im confused that it is less trouble to go in and just feed them it only takes a minute rather than make a project of this sort for a short time period. but good luck with the project. there are some good ideas out there.



He wants someone to feed them while he is gone, without going into the loft. Maybe he is worried that the birds will get out. Or maybe the person feeding won't go inside.


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank y'all for all your inputs...appreciate all of them. I also want to answer all of your inquiries, so here goes:
I will be away for about a month and I like Jay3's link, although my concern with that design is that the rain might get inside the feeder. Is there a way to make it rain-proof?
By the way, I only have a few birds and my breeder's loft size is 4' in length and 5' width and 6.5' height (ceiling). I have 5 pairs of birds in that loft. With regards to Shadybug's idea, it might not be feasible in my case. I am also thinking of just putting a small door for the waterer with a spring so that it will always remain closed.


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

I think, Shadybug's flip feeder will suit fine but the only thing is, I have to make it reversed...meaning, I have to pull it from the outside wall of the loft, put the feeds, then push it back inside...Do you have a design or a pattern for this kind so as to make it easier for me to do because I'm not much into carpentry? How about the material for the pivot?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> He wants someone to feed them while he is gone, without going into the loft. Maybe he is worried that the birds will get out. Or maybe the person feeding won't go inside.


Thanks, I did understand that after. if someone did not want to go in my loft then Im afraid I would have to find someone else. but that is just me.


talpog, shadybug is the best one to go with here...he has some crazy good skills and ideas!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My feeder you flip it out into the hallway which you could call the outside wall. So you don't have to reverse it. I don't have a pattern. I would cut a hole in the loft. Then make a plywood door 2" bigger all the way around than that hole. Put a 2" x 1" board across the bottom 2" from the edge of the hole as wide as the door, set your door on that and screw 2 hinges so the door will flip down. Then put some foam seal around that 2" overlap on the door that will seal the rain out but to be sure take a 4" wide board and make a little slanted roof above the door and caulk the top that will do it. Now make a triangle box out of card board and fix it to the inside of the door the card board is so you can keep cutting it and changing it till you have the feed trough. When you have it right then use the cardboard as the pattern. When your done you can just flip the door down put the feed in the feed box and shut the door. You will have to put a latch on the top . You want to make it long and narrow and close to the floor. This should not be hard to build. It should be all straight cuts, a saw, hammer, nails, screws. screwdriver, should be all the tools you need, any questions just ask. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just designed that feeder as I was typing. Now that I have been thinking on it. I think it is a supper idea and I might have to use it on my own lofts. I have family members that won't go in my lofts so I can't depend on them to feed and water the birds when I go away.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Another idea would be to take some 2" schedual 40 pvc pipe and 2 45 degree bends and a cap. Have a piece of pipe then a bend and a pipe through the wall at a 45 degree angle and a pipe on the inside into your feeder use the cap to keep the rain out. then all you would have to do is pour the feed in and it will go into the feeder. You could use the same idea for the water but do it in the aviary, then you could run enough water in to overflow the container to flush it out and the water would run through the wire floor to the ground.


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Gary...I will try to do this, man...or if not, I'll just go with the first link that Jay3 gave...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You could also make a screen door on the inside and have it 2' short at the bottom. Then you could feed and water through that 2' opening without the birds flying out over your head.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaP2txnJ31c


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

klondike goldie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaP2txnJ31c


I think the holes are a bit higher and thus the grains are deep can your pigeons pick feed from that feeder?


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

yes they can get the feed fine but they can't sling and waste food, but they can reach the bottom of the feeder with no problem.


----------

